# Những ưu điểm của bếp hồng ngoại



## buiphihung93 (3/7/20)

Hiện nay, tình trạng cháy nổ do bình ga nhiều nên mọi người đã chuyển sang xu hướng từ bếp ga sang bếp từ và bếp hồng ngoại. Bếp từ và bếp hồng ngoại có mức độ an toàn cao bởi chúng không tạo ra lửa, không đốt cháy oxy trong phòng nên không gây ra cháy nổ.

Trong vài năm gần đây các vụ nổ gas đã xảy ra khá nhiều tại các thành phố lớn đã cướp đi sinh mạng của nhiều người dân vô tội. Không chỉ thiệt hại về người về tài sản mà dùng khí gas cũng gây ảnh hưởng tới môi trường không khí sóp phần là tăng hiệu ứng nhà kính. Và nay các nhà sản xuất đồ gia dụng chuyên nghiệp Châu Âu cho ra đời dòng bếp hồng ngoại hiện đại. Mặc dù bếp hồng ngoại hay bếp từ không còn quá xa lạ gì với người tiêu dùng Việt Nam.

*ƯU ĐIỂM CỦA BẾP HỒNG NGOẠI*
Nếu như bếp gas có thể hết gas ngay khi đang nấu thì bếp hồng ngoại(bep hong ngoai) giúp bạn giải quyết được vấn đề hết nhiên liệu giữa chừng.
Bếp hồng ngoại (bep hong ngoai) không kén nồi, đây chính là ưu điểm của bếp hồng ngoại so với bếp từ. Bếp hồng ngoại đun được tất cả chất liệu nồi từ nhôm, gang, Inox, nồi đất, nồi đá, nồi thủy tinh…nhưng không nên dùng nồi nhôm đáy quá mỏng.

Bếp hồng ngoại (bep hong ngoai) tích hợp nhiều tính năng cho người sử dụng: xào, rán, nướng, hầm,.. bếp hồng ngoại còn có chế độ hẹn giờ tắt lên tới 180 phút cho phép bạn nấu được những món ngon mà không cần luôn luôn phải canh chừng bếp. Khả năng nướng trực tiếp trên mặt bếp của bếp hồng ngoại(bep hong ngoai) cho phép bạn có thể nướng các loại thực phẩm tươi sống và thực phẩm khô mà không phải mất thời gian như cách nướng thông thường.

*NHƯỢC ĐIỂM CỦA BẾP HỒNG NGOẠI*
Bếp hồng ngoại(bep hong ngoai) sử dụng bóng đèn Halogen để phát nhiệt, tuy nhiên tuổi thọ của bóng thường kém và mau hỏng dẫn đến tuổi thọ của bếp ngắn. Tuy nhiên hiện nay nhiều dòng bếp hồng ngoại cao cấp đã chế tạo ra dạng cải tiển với dây mayso điện trở lớn siêu bền khắc phục nhược điểm của bóng Halogen

Bếp hồng ngoại(bep hong ngoai) tỏa nhiệt vuông góc theo diện tích phát sáng của bóng đèn nên cho dù diện tích nồi của bạn là bao nhiêu bếp vẫn tỏa nhiệt với một diện tích nhất định, những phần nhiệt ngoài vùng tiếp xúc sẽ bị lãng phí và tốn điện, phần nhiệt thoát ra môi trường ngoài cao, có thể làm nóng bếp và thành nồi, dễ gây bỏng nếu tiếp xúc mặt bếp. Để khắc phục hạn chế này bạn nên dùng nồi đáy lớn hơn để che kín vùng sáng của bếp. Do phần nhiệt tỏa ra lớn trong quá trình sử dụng nên mạch điện tử và những chi tiết khác trong bếp dễ bị hư hại, ảnh hưởng đến độ bền của bếp. Tránh để vật dụng dễ bị nóng chảy như nhựa gần bếp hồng ngoại. Công nghệ mới đã khắc phục điều này với bộ giảm nhiệt nhanh chóng

Tuy ưu điểm nổi bật của bếp hồng ngoại(bep hong ngoai)là có thể nướng trực tiếp thức ăn trên bề mặt bếp, nhưng giới chuyên môn lưu ý nên hạn chế nướng trực tiếp các loại thực phẩm có dầu mỡ vì dầu mỡ sẽ chảy vào bên trong bếp, gây hư hỏng linh kiện, nướng lâu ngày mặt bếp cũng không đảm bảo vệ sinh

Với những ưu nhược điểm của bếp từ và bếp hồng ngoại, bạn cũng có những cơ sở để có thể lựa chọn cho gia đình mình những sản phẩm phù hợp, tuy nhiên, từ các ưu nhược điểm trên, Dudoff London xin liệt kê để so sánh một số đặc điểm cơ bản của 2 loại bếp để bạn dễ nắm bắt hơn:


Cả 2 loại bếp đều có ưu điểm là nấu ăn rất nhanh, dễ dàng vệ sinh
Cả 2 đều có kiểu dáng nhỏ gọn, không chiếm nhiều diện tích bếp
Tóm lại, nên dùng bếp từ hay hồng ngoại bạn cần suy xét thật kỹ so với mục đích, nhu cầu sử dụng và ngân sách để có được sự lựa chọn tốt nhất cho gia đình bạn. Chúc bạn sớm tìm được chiếc bếp ưng ý nhé!


----------

